# ER Doc with a sense of humor



## mkfountain (Oct 28, 2008)

Get a call the other day, 20 something year old male supposed overdose. Dispatch said he took 20 antidepressants. Arrive on scene to find him with altered LOC (wink wink) Eye fluttering, you know the rest. Says he only took 3 extra pills. I grab the bottle and call ER Doc, and read the name and mg. Doc says it quarter strength and he would have to take 3 bottles to hurt him. But we ran the call just like normal, oxygen, IV, drew labs yadda yadda. Vitals are great, but hey he might have taken something else. Bring him in the er and he is still moaning and acting like he is dying. Doc walks up and tells nurse to put in a folly cath. Most remarkable recovery I have ever seen Within 30 minutes he wanted the cath out and wanted to go home. Got to love an ER Doc with a sense of humor.


----------



## JonTullos (Oct 28, 2008)

Hahahahaha  That made my day, thanks for posting.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, that made me laugh.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 29, 2008)

Reminds me a of a psuedosiezure woman we transport all the time she has to be the best fake I have ever seen she does not respond to painful stimuli, nothing except ammonia caps dont know why but she hates them, the other day she called we went she would not do anything, popped a cap she "woke up" talked to us got to the ER she was back out I told the nurse about the caps, He clicks his pen once in her ear and she sits bolt upright in the bed!!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Oct 29, 2008)

We had a 15 yo girl once, supposedly actively seizing.  This was the biggest load of BS I've ever seen.  First off, she "seized" for 25 minutes straight.  Second off, she was checking out my partner.  Third off, when somebody gave her something and said "hold this", she held it.  Fourth off, the medic says "I'm going to give you a valium", then proceeded to do nothing but a saline drip, and guess what?  She stopped seizing.  Good 'ol saline!  They don't call it "Medical Duct Tape" for nothin'!


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 29, 2008)

HAHA thats a good one keep up the good work!!!


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 29, 2008)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Fourth off, the medic says "I'm going to give you a valium", then proceeded to do nothing but a saline drip, and guess what?  She stopped seizing.  Good 'ol saline!  They don't call it "Medical Duct Tape" for nothin'!



I knew a medic that has done that, except it'd be a saline flush.  She'd speak all quietly like a mother tending to a sick baby "Shhhh, calm down, this will help, Shhhh, just    calm    down, Shhhh"  All while very slowly pushing a saline flush

Miraculously the patient's pain would be gone.  She'd tell the ER phsyician, "Toothhache, 10/10, relieved by 10cc of Normal Saline, Pain currently 1/10".  The physician would always joke with her about it


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 29, 2008)

FF-EMT Diver said:


> , nothing except ammonia caps dont know why but she hates them,


 
Who still carries ammonia caps?


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 29, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Who still carries ammonia caps?



I still see them but I refuse to use them, and since I normally tech the calls on one BLS truck i run on, I won't allow my partner to use them either


----------



## reaper (Oct 29, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Who still carries ammonia caps?



We still carry them and yes, I do use them once in a while!h34r:


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 29, 2008)

reaper said:


> We still carry them and yes, I do use them once in a while!h34r:


 
I haven't seen those since the 80s but I have intubated quite a few people who got a whiff of ammonia and bronchospasmed which is not very reversible with albuterol. I think we have a forum member who can attest to that.

But, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 29, 2008)

We brought an abnormal labs patient into the ER as a priority 1 with head trauma. She was ~85yo, had osteoporosis, and looked like she'd gotten into a boxing match with Mike Tyson. Massive hematoma on the side of her head, hard palate fracture that had caved down into the oral cavity, altered mental status, large amount of bleeding (suctioned over a liter of blood out of her airway). We're in the trauma room and while giving the doc report, I had mentioned that we were originally called for Abnormal Labs and he gets a look like this :huh:, looks at the patient and was like "That's one hell of an abnormal lab."

I thought it was quite hilarious.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Oct 30, 2008)

Buzz said:


> We brought an abnormal labs patient into the ER as a priority 1 with head trauma. She was ~85yo, had osteoporosis, and looked like she'd gotten into a boxing match with Mike Tyson. Massive hematoma on the side of her head, hard palate fracture that had caved down into the oral cavity, altered mental status, large amount of bleeding (suctioned over a liter of blood out of her airway). We're in the trauma room and while giving the doc report, I had mentioned that we were originally called for Abnormal Labs and he gets a look like this :huh:, looks at the patient and was like "That's one hell of an abnormal lab."
> 
> I thought it was quite hilarious.



HAHA that is good,

Yes we still carry ammonia caps although I really dont know why they never get used, I have used them although not in forever much because of vent's theory, the last time I seen it done I thought the guy would have to be tubed!


----------

